
Show HN: Platypus, a server status monitor for large infrastructure - gmemstr
https://github.com/gmemstr/Platypus
======
gmemstr
Hi HN, I've been working on Platypus for the past 6 months or so, recently
dedicated a lot more of my time to it. It's mostly built for the company I
currently work for, but I want to keep it open source so others can use it as
well. I would appreciate any and all feedback as I move into planning 3.0.0.
:)

